# Puni gay chav's.



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Do you ever get little gay chavs walk in your gym, literally 5 stone wet through & think they have a great body because they have starved themselves half to death just to get there abs showing? I mean don't get me wrong we all have to start somewhere but he was actually boasting about how great his abs & body was, when i've seen more meat on a greasy chip! THEN the pratt started play fighting in the gym with his fellow chav mate, like wtf!!!! He was distracting every1! The gym owner Ryan was like if you wanna **** about & fight, lets go outside & i'll show you how to fight, both of them just sat there ****ting bricks, i lmao then got on with my own thing. You ever get little ****s like this come in your gyms? Maybe it's just a Coventry thing :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes do see it, seems to be Asians at the gym here oddly.

Group of them play punching here and shouting alot- all for attention.

Just ignore the Cnuts and get on with the training.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

had the rare odd couple only show up the odd time think they either get eaten or we have a river outside with a nice current


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Yes get chavs all with bad tatoos, but there arent enough of them to feel 'hard' so they keep there gobs shut, the way I like it!

More annoying are the doormen at the moment, all they talk about is who they have had a fight with and go into great detail over the moves they used, I am a mans man but I can only hear so much macho talk lol

SD


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Do you ever get little gay chavs walk in your gym, literally 5 stone wet through & think they have a great body because they have starved themselves half to death just to get there abs showing? I mean don't get me wrong we all have to start somewhere but he was actually boasting about how great his abs & body was, when i've seen more meat on a greasy chip! THEN the pratt started play fighting in the gym with his fellow chav mate, like wtf!!!! He was distracting every1! The gym owner Ryan was like if you wanna **** about & fight, lets go outside & i'll show you how to fight, both of them just sat there ****ting bricks, i lmao then got on with my own thing. You ever get little ****s like this come in your gyms? Maybe it's just a Coventry thing :lol:


I used to live Cov for a while mate, what GYm you at??

Yeah lots of scum when i lived there years ago:thumbup1:


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Something similar except this bloke is a body builder. Maybe mid 40's, obviously assisted as he's huge. Never puts any of the plates / dumbells back when he's finished, looks you up and down if you walk past him, scowles at you constantly if your using a bit of kit he wants to be using, always mouthing off to anyone who will listen to his bollox, general bad attitude. The chavs are always quiet when he's around.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Squeeeze said:


> Something similar except this bloke is a body builder. Maybe mid 40's, obviously assisted as he's huge. Never puts any of the plates / dumbells back when he's finished, looks you up and down if you walk past him, scowles at you constantly if your using a bit of kit he wants to be using, always mouthing off to anyone who will listen to his bollox, general bad attitude. The chavs are always quiet when he's around.


You train with Robsta?


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

megatron said:


> You train with Robsta?


Come to think of it...he does look a bit like him. Wonder if he's a blood relative?


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes mate, its quite funny if I'm honest ....some of the stuff they do ....30 min beicep curls FTw !


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

I used to use Capitol gym a lot, but have used Apollo for the last year or so. I am trying to find a gym with better boxing facilities at the minute. I hear there is a great gym for boxing, weight training & mma up in Binley, but that's a bit far for me to go like, so i am having to make do for the time being.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

What gym you used to use? & yh i agree, it's full of scum, my mate got jumped a few nights back by a group of chav's, at least he took 3 of the pricks down with him though


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

I sometime train at red square in cov - great boxing gym


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Yes do see it, seems to be Asians at the gym here oddly.
> 
> Group of them play punching here and shouting alot- all for attention.
> 
> Just ignore the Cnuts and get on with the training.


Same up here in Stoke, I just turn my ipod up and carry on as normal.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Heinkeken said:


> Same up here in Stoke, I just turn my ipod up and carry on as normal.


What gym you training at hein?

Please dont tell me sh1tnees first,full of idiots that place....seriously!!!


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Thats alot of power lifter's and body builders in my fittness first.......one of the big guys of gladiaters trains in my gym.....can't be that bad.

You do get the fittness type's and Chave's ...but oh well


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

None of that bullsh1t chavs going on up our place,they wouldnt dare,too many "roiders" lol and old school.

Plus the gym owner wont put up with any crap,already barred all the white vested pikeys for acting like monkeys.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

''Plus the gym owner wont put up with any crap,already barred all the white vested pikeys for acting like monkeys. '' = Hahaha lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

there's a couple of smashing gay blokes on this site why put gay in your thread title?


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Do you ever get little gay chavs walk in your gym, literally 5 stone wet through & think they have a great body because they have starved themselves half to death just to get there abs showing? I mean don't get me wrong we all have to start somewhere but he was actually boasting about how great his abs & body was, when i've seen more meat on a greasy chip! THEN the pratt started play fighting in the gym with his fellow chav mate, like wtf!!!! He was distracting every1! The gym owner Ryan was like if you wanna **** about & fight, lets go outside & i'll show you how to fight, both of them just sat there ****ting bricks, i lmao then got on with my own thing. You ever get little ****s like this come in your gyms? Maybe it's just a Coventry thing :lol:


To be honest at Evo's even the younger guys seem to respect the gym which is good have seen a few of the older guys not put weights back after using them which ****es me and the owners off. :cursing:


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> there's a couple of smashing gay blokes on this site why put gay in your thread title?


Anyway Gay means happy:laugh: so does this mean a couple of Puni Happy Chav's:thumb:


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Macca 1976 said:


> To be honest at Evo's even the younger guys seem to respect the gym which is good have seen a few of the older guys not put weights back after using them which ****es me and the owners off. :cursing:


we have these little gym "helper's" who work there....and just stand around talking to people / putting weights back .......i cant be ****d to put weights back lol....i just put them were i found them ...wich is on the floor


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Macca 1976 said:


> Anyway Gay means happy:laugh: so does this mean a couple of Puni Happy Chav's:thumb:


the gay thing is generally funny on here but that's blatanty derogatory in this context (title). I know some big buff poofs that'd take offence  ... anyway who's next for the soapbox?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

you get the young guys at my gym in last year of high school and they are well behaved and quiet, but then the 17 - 25's are the dafties, some are funny, none of them act like pr1cks though which is a good thing, they just do their training

Come to think of it,there is group of 3 who wear tight a55 black shelly bottoms with their trademark nike t90's and all they talk about is "deca this deca tha" one is fat other 2 are very thin one has huuuge tatoo on his shoulder and back, looks daft as he is trying to cover the huge nike tick je jad before that :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> What gym you used to use? & yh i agree, it's full of scum, my mate got jumped a few nights back by a group of chav's, at least he took 3 of the pricks down with him though


I used to train BODYMASTERS I think, just off corporation street and also trained at FLEX a few times, dont think bodymasters is there any more, Is Flex still around??

I went to Apollo a couple of years ago when went visit mate...

Not sure Capitol was there when i was there...

Prob know a few of same people lol


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I used to train BODYMASTERS I think, just off corporation street and also trained at FLEX a few times, dont think bodymasters is there any more, Is Flex still around??
> 
> I went to Apollo a couple of years ago when went visit mate...
> 
> ...


Bodymasters? With Viad and Cooks? That used to be on Foleshill road, but is now Powerhouse and just off there lol!

Yeah Flex is but again under a different name, now Im back in cov I train there :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

adzk469 said:


> Bodymasters? With Viad and Cooks? That used to be on Foleshill road, but is now Powerhouse and just off there lol!
> 
> Yeah Flex is but again under a different name, now Im back in cov I train there :thumb:


Bodymasters in town up the stairs???

when i was there used to be owned by a guy called Glynn...

Do you remember a supplement shop called Fitness World on corporation street...

Whats guy use own flex... Clint wasnt it??? quite good bodybuilder years ago


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

He answered for me ^ lol, not seen you around Cov to be fair JW. I am sure i would remember seeing such a small, skinny lad in my gym....Lol.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> He answered for me ^ lol, not seen you around Cov to be fair JW. I am sure i would remember seeing such a small, skinny lad in my gym....Lol.


I was there 12+ years ago mate PMSL

But i still have a few mates who live there and have been up on occasion...

But your quite young arnt you??


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't remember that shop no, there is a new supplement shop next to Jd sports, across from Wilkinsons where the Lady Godiva statue is, if you buy a discount card for i think it's £5 you get like 40% off, apparently it's really good & cheap, but i am yet to pop in there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah boss, 21, i'm newschool lol.


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Bodymasters in town up the stairs???
> 
> when i was there used to be owned by a guy called Glynn...
> 
> ...


Jeez think you were here back in the days of C&A lol! 

yeah Clint still owns it, he was one of the best in the country at one point wasnt he?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Yeah boss, 21, i'm newschool lol.


lol, Whole new crowd now then i suppose.. :lol: :lol:

All you youngsters PMSL


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

adzk469 said:


> Jeez think you were here back in the days of C&A lol!
> 
> yeah Clint still owns it, he was one of the best in the country at one point wasnt he?


Pretty much mate, Barrington was the big door man and was era of geoff thompson, watch my back books etc etc

ALL that skydome stuff was not there PMSL

Dont know who still around now then???


----------



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

get a lot of loud pikeys in my gym. no one wonts to stand up to them


----------



## Goff (Jan 19, 2009)

I love the gym i go to, and i dont see many chavs there - but i do see a few training in jeans and rockport boots - i cant imagine that either would be comfy.

There was also a guy in jeans and boots asleep on the leg press yesterday! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

I know Barrington very well, top bloke, i used to spar with him & he worked with my dad. So i guess i'm not that much of a youngster


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> I know Barrington very well, top bloke, i used to spar with him & he worked with my dad. So i guess i'm not that much of a youngster


Is he still a Lump?? he must be getting on a bit now lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Lmao he is getting on yh, but a still a big old unit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Actually he was on tv not so long back on a programme called hard bastards.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Actually he was on tv not so long back on a programme called hard bastards.


yeah hes in the book too lol..

Really nice guy tho when i met him

But i was just a young pup


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I used to like this one Asian guy that would come in - he would come in, sit on all the different equipment, doing curls after curls after curls then flex them bad boys in a mirror before going off to do a burger king shift


----------

